# some teasers



## tim975 (Oct 4, 2002)

hoping for a repeat


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Ahh refreshing...i cant wait


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I can't wait either. Wanna try out my new truck.


----------



## tim975 (Oct 4, 2002)

This was to go with the other three


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I can remember that weekend, it was like that up here too. Beautiful weather. -12 and blowing like crazy, we had 12+ inches just on the 11th.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

hopefully we wont have to wait until feb to get that storm!

That was a good storm, plowin for days!:bluebounc


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Heck, we plowed almost the whole month. payup


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah you all had lake effect like crazy. We got it pretty good that month though. It snowed every sunday/monday for lie 3 weeks and then some other days here and there. If every month this winter could be like this past feb, id be debt free AND have some new trucks!


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

man you got my pumped we really need a good slammin winter this year !


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I'd be debt free too. But thats what I plan on doing this year with my earning.payup I've added 4 commercail accounts so far already and another just called me today! I am having my dad help me out this year too becaue 5 commercials is alot for one guy plus 20 residential. Each commercail will take about an hour to 2 or so. I AM PUMPED!!!!!!!!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

See I don't have a truck payment. Paid cash for my truck so I am good. lol


----------

